
Tesla Model S owner hit with $11,000 fine for excessive emissions - cdcro
http://www.techspot.com/news/64063-singapore-first-tesla-model-s-owner-hit-11000.html
======
bobby_9x
It's in Singapore, so I'm not surprised.

A business colleague of mine lives in Singapore and paid $100,000 for a
driver's license. This doesn't include the 100% tax on the car and the black
box that he needs to have in the car at all times (If he travels to certain
areas of the city, he pays a tax).

To get a license you pay into a lottery system and are randomly picked. You
don't get the money back.

